
Adult sex toy marketing tips - jkuria
http://capitalandgrowth.org/answers/2981033/Adult-sex-toy-marketing-Any-tips
======
samizdis
OK, then. Any tips on marketing second-hand sex toys? ;-)

~~~
Libeste
Study the market to see if cleaning it helps or hurts the resale value.

